# Antelope Decoys



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with antelope decoys? Bow season is starting pretty rough and I need a new tactic.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait till the rut.

To many guys trying to decoy em long before their ready for that kind of tactic, by the time they are ready, theyve been boogered by so many guys with a decoy, they still wont decoy.

Thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## MJ (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the feeding doe from Montana Decoy would work good next to a water hole or on a green patch during the early season.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Wait till the rut is in full swing before trying it. If the bucks arent crazed it is worthless. As for using them by a waterhole, I've tried it seveal times with anywhere from 1 to 5 decoys at once and all got the same result: The antelope came to about 75 yds then hauled A$$!!!! They don't like them when they can see them for a long time. When the rut heats up get a buddy and have them hold the decoy and you shoot from behind it. It works best when you can get within 100 yds before letting them see it. Either wat let us know how it goes. Good Luck!!


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll give it a try. I have been doing spot and stalk and that has proved to be a challenge. Been close but havent got to smoke my cigar yet.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

how about to close the distance during rifle season post rut?? i mean closing from 300-400 yards to say under 200 would it wotk then????


----------

